# iPad app screen not working



## zmancartfan

I first noticed this with the app from another satellite forum app, but now with the latest version of dbstalk's iPad app that updated yesterday, I'm experiencing it here, too. Does anyone else have a problem that none of the buttons/icons on the left third of the screen work?

It makes it rather tough, for example, to go back to a given forum's message list since that button is on the top left. And I can't even browse the forums list itself since that button is on the bottom left.

Running an iPad 2 if that makes a difference.

Anybody else with this problem? Any tips on how to get it fixed?


----------



## RAD

See http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2177 for this bug.


----------



## zmancartfan

Thank you! Good to know the workaround. 


It doesn't paint a pretty picture of the app developers, though.


----------



## The Merg

A post from Forum Runner support from the 14th about this issue...

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showpost.php?p=7807&postcount=1

- Merg


----------



## acostapimps

The Merg;3162983 said:


> A post from Forum Runner support from the 14th about this issue...
> 
> http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showpost.php?p=7807&postcount=1
> 
> - Merg


That's why when I open the app in portrait mode I leave it running in the background so I wouldn't need to shift to portrait mode every time I close the app


----------



## jagrim

Hopefully it won't take them long to issue a fix. I intend to restore my iPad to a precious backup until they fix the issue.


----------



## The Merg

jagrim;3163876 said:


> Hopefully it won't take them long to issue a fix. I intend to restore my iPad to a precious backup until they fix the issue.


Well, according the the post by Forum Runner they have no idea how long it will take.

Considering that the app is getting to be almost useless when trying to use it on the iPad (even if I start the app in Portrait the buttons will sometimes stop working, copy and paste is doing quirky things, buttons don't refresh in the right location), is there any way the older version of the app can be put back up in the App Store?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Well, there is a post from Forum Runner that there should be good news on Monday. However, how long will it take for the DBSTalk app to get updated?

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11

I think the issues with the app not getting updated are done now that they put in the new images.


----------



## The Merg

dpeters11;3165551 said:


> I think the issues with the app not getting updated are done now that they put in the new images.


I was just thinking of the time from when v1.6 was released by Forum Runner till the DBSTalk v1.6 was released. Was that delay solely due to the images? Also, I'm surprised that with a bug this major, why would DBSTalk even release this version? Considering the delay from when the bug was first reported till the DBSTalk app was updated, I would not have released the update. If I had known of this bug, I would still be on v1.5.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet

We don't control the release schedule, Forum Runner does. We submitted new iPhone 5-friendly graphics long before this bug was seen and it took them a while to update the app for us. 

Forum Runner is now "the official" vBulletin mobile app, for better or worse, and it seems like this has added to their workload.


----------



## dpeters11

I was unwittingly partially responsible. There were also some major bugs in the older version, especially in editing posts while composing. I saw that there was a requirement for plated images and passed that info on. I hadn't seen this issue at that point. I started inquiring with ForumRunner about a month after the images were submitted. 

At this point, they say they believe they have fixed the issue. Right now, they are waiting for Apple to approve the update to the main ForumRunner app, once that is approved and the issue is known to be fixed, they will start updating branded apps like DBSTalk. Of course this also requires Apple approval.

Fortunately, I don't think we'll run into any issues with 6.1, which cold be released in the next few weeks.


----------



## jagrim

I was fortunate to be able to revert back to Ver 1.5 since I was away from town when I updated.


----------



## Sixto

How do you revert back?


----------



## dpeters11

I believe you can if you have the IPA file from the old version. I did this once with the Kindle app, but it's been awhile.


----------



## DodgerKing

If you update through iTunes on you computer, the older version will be in your trash or recycle bin (if you haven't emptied it yet). Just delete the APP in iTunes and then restore the older version. Delete the APP off you iPad and sync with your computer.

Sent from my iPad 4 using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

Well, the main Forum Runner app has been submitted for approval that includes the fix for this bug. It's a start.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11

Now to just wait. It's possible we won't see anything until later this week or next week for the Forumrunner main app.


----------



## The Merg

Woohoo!!!

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2278

- Merg


----------



## Sixto

Just a little while longer until they get to the branded versions.


----------



## The Merg

Forum Runner was updated in the App Store on 01/25 to v1.6.1. Shouldn't be too much longer now.

- Merg


----------



## acostapimps

When does the update process take effect? I'm tired of switching modes to get the app to work, I've been patiently waiting but it's taking way too long


----------



## dpeters11

A bug had been found, and that's fixed, they are now testing it.

Another bug that they did not have reported that will likely not be included is an issue where a thread won't load if a poster is on an ignore list.

Looks like we might get the update within the next week, if not this week. 1.6.2 was approved by Apple.

There still is an issue with the subscribed page, switching to landscape, you use the threads and forums buttons. So at some point there will need to be another update.


----------



## The Merg

New version of the DBSTalk app with the landscape issue fixed is now available.

- Merg


----------



## zmancartfan

Yeah! Seems to work great so far.


----------



## dpeters11

There are still some bugs, but the ones I know of likely won't affect many of us (unless you switch orientation in the subscribed threads screen and have multiple pages of subscribed threads.)


----------



## acostapimps

Finally a IOS app that works for the iPad with landscape mode fixed, Thanks to the DBSTalk Team 

Sent from The New DBSTalk Reader App


----------

